# Stratford - Stuff to Bring Relating to Babies/Children



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi guys

Last time lots of mums posted a list of baby stuff to bring to the Stratford meet up on the Stratford thread! Please could you list here (for my feeble pg brain at the moment) all the stuff you took as malteser will be a maximum of about 4 weeks (from my edd) and min 2 weeks old (if I go over) and I don't have a clue!!!!!!!

Actually, it may be easier if we keep any list making over here! Then it's all in one place for reference for the future! 

Thanks in anticipation!

Love Sue
xxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Sue

Get ready to pack that trailer 

You can cross the cuddles machine off the list i will be there on call 24/7 all weekend

Can't wait this is getting so exciting 

See you all soon
Loadsa Love
Jax
xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Uh oh - can feel some real broodiness coming on with such a newby in our clutches - bagsy one of the first cuddles!

A tip for anyone bottlefeeding that may be considering taking the 'Steribottles' so you don't need to worry about sterilising - check that bubbs likes drinking from these before you come to Stratford.

Muggins 'ere, took some last time around - Iestyn hated them and I ended up having to use the one and only 4oz Avent bottle I'd taken with me. Fortunately I did have my boobs as a backup!

My other tip is 'minimalist' and improvisation, it's only for a couple of nights.

If bottle feeding - ready made cartons of milk are a must.

Don't get hung up if your 'normal' routine goes hey wire - again, it's only a couple of nights, it wont harm the bubbs and bubbs will soon get back into any routine when settled into home environment.

Love,

Sue xxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Sue 

I'm not going to Stratford, but I can give you a list of what I'd probably take if I was going and bubbs was so young. 

Breast/Bottle Feeding: 

Boobs  

Breast pump - if you're using one at this stage. 

Steriliser. 

Bottles - or pre-sterilised disposable bottles (the New Avent Via system would be good here). 

Bottle warmer (or just use a jug of boiling water there if there's kettles in the rooms). 

Formula - ready made up cartons or powder to make up yourself. 

Bibs 

Muslin Squares 


Sleeping: 

Travel Cot 

Bedding

Monitor 



Travel: 

Car seat - you'll obviously have this with you though 

Pushchair/pram


Entertainment: 

At such a young age bubbs will probably just sleep lots, and I would just let him/her sleep flat in the puschair int he daytime, but if you have an older baby then I'd take

Playmat 
Bouncy Chair for sitting in 
Few rattle type toys 


Toiletries/bathing:

Baby Bath - Or personally I'd just hold baby in the big bath there. 

Baby wash. 

Baby moisturiser, talc, - whatever you'll be using basically. 

Baby Wipes. 

Nappies 

Nappy sacks. 

Disposable change mats, ie. Pampers care mats. 

Cotton wool for topping and tailing. 


Clothes:

Sleepsuits 

Vests 

Daytime outfits 


Hmmmm, can't think of anything else now. Probably pretty much all you need for a teeny baby. I'm sure others will add stuff too. 

No matter what though, you'll no doubt feel you're going away for a month, not a few days  

Jayne x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Jayne - see you don't agree with my 'minimalist' advice! .

I could streamline that list quite dramatically! 

Love,

Sue xxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Oh by the way - forget the Avent Via Disposable system - they are cr*p!

I took a good few away with me to Oz and they drove me insane, leaked terrible, not just when shaking a feed, but even just feeding from them, they dripped around the edges - I ended up going out and buying a new bottle and kept washing it out and using it (as I no longer sterilise).

Noticed in John Lewis at the weekend that they do disposable sterilising bags - one box contains enough for a week. I'm going to buy a box to take to Corfu as although I no longer sterilise at home, I don't fancy taking any chances abroad.

Love,

Sue xxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sue - They sell those disposable sterilising bags in Mothercare too. 

I'm useless at travelling minimally  I like to try, but it never works out for me. Should've seen us when we all went down to Tenby the other week. Dh's van was jam packed full, and I was being minimalist then  

The list above is the absolute minimal I'd personally take for a 2-4 week old baby. 

Jayne x


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Have to disagree about the avent reusable/disposable system. Took it on hols with me & found they were great. You do have to heat up milk with lids loose, & make sure they are done up well though.

Karen & Benjamin


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

If Tarnnia will eat jars, then I'd use them for the few days you are away. These days you can buy pure fruit/vegetable purees in jars, so these mixed in with some baby rice would do the job perfectly. If you're really against using them, or Tarnnia hates them then maybe just take instant type foods like Bananas, Avacados, mango, etc. that you can mush down and maybe bulk out with a bit of baby rice and formula. 

Jayne x


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

DH & I went down to see his parents for the first time with Toby.

Although DH bought a new estate car with the biggest boot we could find, it was still jam packed to the gunnels. We found that the pushchair & travel cot take up most of the room!!!

So for 2 nights we may be towing a trailer / using the roof rack lol!

And no, the rest WAS NOT my clothes & shoes... 

Vicky xxx


----------



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

Whatever you need I need TWICE as much   

And a huge pushchair and two travel cots   

OH MY GOD WE'RE NOT COMING... only jokeing but not about the amount of stuff we have to take.

Don't bother taking anything that is not escential. There are shops in stratford if you do forget something and there will be enough other newies to be able to beg, borrow or steal from someone else (perhaps not steal but you know what I mean lol )

We have only got a medium sized car and we don't have a roof rack so it might be bulging out of the windows.

See you all there

Carol


----------



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

PS 

If you need to sterilise bottles ect then don't bother with your bulky steriliser just get some sterilising tablets or liquid from the supermarket. You can always use the sink in the room.

Carol


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I am sure kim asked last time if she could use there fridge for food and they said yes as long as it has her name on so maybe if you want to take your own made up food then you could us ethere fridge - will have to confirm it with Kim first though.

Mel

x x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

oh and as for sterilising you can use those disposable bottles - myself and Sue MJ did and the bubbs were ok with them and you just chuck them when finished, might be worth taking as to not fart **** about with all that sterilising.

Mel

x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Yes Mel they did say i could use their fridge for joe's yoghurts. Paul just went and asked for them as we needed them.

Also i agree about the disposable bottles cos they arent that expensive either.

Love Kimx x x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Just test the disposables on bubbs first, cos Ben hates them! 

Also, maybe give a ring about the fridge if you're taking home made food. Only say this because I know some places will only let you use them if the food is in pre-packaged sealed containers as opposed to food in a plastic pot with lid. 

Good luck travellers 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi,

I'm a bit cheesed off that we can't take the babies swimming.  We could always say they are just small for 18yrs  

Never mind

Carol


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

It does state that children arent allowed in the pool because they dont have a lifeguard.
I agree its unfair because you would be responsible for your own children.

Love kimx x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Can anyone remember if the rooms have fridges in   I cant remember and was only there in April....thanks guys xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

No they dont Amanda


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks hun xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Amanda

They did put Joe's yoghurts in their fridge for me.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Pain isn't it Amanda - I'm puzzling over what to do about all Iestyn's food as now he's had so much home cooking, he's a fussy bugger when it comes to giving jars now!

Also - how can we heat their food.

Love,

Sue xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

If you use the presterilised bottles - please be sure you check what 'flow' they are.  Iestyn had only previously had the slow flow ones and then I picked up the 'medium' flow by accident - only to find they drowned him, he hated them.  Fortunately, I was still b/f so had boobs to fall back on and on another night, was given a spare bottle from Fiona, who had just had Xander.

Anyone got any thoughts on heating through food?

Love,

Sue xxxxxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Sue 
When we first went to Stratford Joe was eating out of jars. Paul went and asked them to put his food in their microwave and they were happy to do this. Just tell them how long for.

Love kimx x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

If not i have got my bottle warmer which takes jars, i can dig that out for you if you like.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Flippin 'eck, was far easier just being able to whack him on the Boob!

I'll just ask them to heat it through if need be thanks Kim, especially as I will probably be taking my own food as he's not doing to well eating from jars at the mo!

Breakfast will be the easiest - he can just have cereal!

Love,

Sue xxxxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

The kitchem will heat there food for you girls, although you could just use a cup and boiled water from your kettle in your room.

The fridge idea is brill Mel, i might have to invest in one, i do know Wilkinsons have them on sale at the moment but i didnt bother looking at the price as i wasnt really paying that much attention to thnem it was only that there was a huge stack of them that i noticed them at all.

Only 5/6/7 days to go...........................6 for us  

Mel

x x


----------



## Gill (Mar 24, 2002)

I've no idea what the weekend will be like so i'm not sure what to bring.

Do you think i should bring Rebecca's baby walker? She loves whizzing round in it, tooting at stuff.

Gill xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Gill if you have room bring it. Its up to you.

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## Gill (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks Kim,
I'll probably bring it. DH is letting use his car (much bigger than my 106) so i should have plenty of room.

Gillxxx


----------



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

I wonder if they have enough high chairs?


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Yeah - let us know if you call them Carol, I was wondering the same!


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Girls

Just to let you know have spoken to Ettington just now and they have advised 4 highchairs available so not sure if you want to do shift rota or make other arrangements between yourselves

Hope this helps

See you all soon
Loadsa Love
Jax
xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Something that may help some of you, if you've got a baby that's not of an age that needs a tray yet, but is old enough for a high chair, you could use a pair of reins - put them on baby and put the strap over the pack of the chair, and then knot any slack until it's holding baby firmly to the back of the chair.  Only works with closed back chairs though, otherwise baby falls out of the back  

Jayne


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Either that or take those bumbo seats  

Jayne x


----------



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

We don't have any portable high chairs so it looks like we will be stopping off on the way to get a couple.

Carol


----------

